
JetBrains removes CoreCLR debugger. Debugger licensed exclusively to Microsoft - ed_blackburn
https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2017/02/15/rider-eap-17-nuget-unit-testing-build-debugging/
======
lol768
This is a huge shame to see, especially after it looked like .NET Core was
going in the right direction with regard to general "openness". Definitely a
step backward and I hope Microsoft reconsider their stance on this.

Perhaps it's that Rider competes with Visual Studio on some operating systems
(but most noticeably not Linux)?

~~~
brudgers
As I read between the lines, my suspicion is that Microsoft is probably being
legally prudent against the possibility that the software incorporates a third
party technology encumbered by a commercial a license agreement...for example
a defensive license against a software patent that may date to before
Microsoft considered taking .NET open source.

When people call on Microsoft to open source more stuff, it's a web of license
agreements that require time for Microsoft to work around. Commercial licenses
are viral just like copy-left GNU style licenses.

